
Dataminr Confirms $130M Raise - jgalt212
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/17/dataminr-confirms-130m-raise-to-take-its-social-media-data-analysis-to-new-verticals/
======
sireat
In the promotional materials I see the alerts they have spotted, but what
about the false positives, that is the big question.

Of course, most of financial advice/alerts/tips/et al industry is similarly
wishy washy, that is everyone touts their successes and discounts their
misses.

Let's not even go into larger scale economic forecasts, those have similar
problems. An economist can build a whole career of a single successful
forecast.

So Dataminr should feel right at home in this niche.

------
jgalt212
It looks like Dataminr has had a different experience than Meerkat when
building businesses off access to others' APIs.

I also think this is interesting in that an ecosystem company, Dataminr, has
raised just as much money as the company that created the ecosystem (Twitter).
Of course, this is a bit of stretch in that Dataminr is more than just
interpreting tweets.

~~~
falcolas
Dataminr also uses the Twitter API very differently from Meerkat.

I believe when you depend on another company's API, you have to think very
hard about what value you provide them, either monetarily or otherwise. If
you're not providing value, what incentive do they have to keep providing you
with access?

~~~
jgalt212
That's pretty sensible rule of thumb, but even safer one would be not build
any products around other service's API unless you are explicitly paying them
money for access.

